# CM Punk has a great look



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I would look as cool as Punk.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Ha, this is hilarious.

Vince will to try push monsters, he always has done. He's more open to pushing smaller guys like Punk and Bryan nowadays. 

The way you put across you points though were quite funny "He's very muscular. That's literally it." and "has this look of confidence on his face, and has a shitload of tattoos."


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

CM Punk is also incredibly attractive. This is important to me.  Haha. I'm a sucker for the rough and tough look. :evil:

But seriously, I really agree with you on this one. He is very different in his appearance as well as his persona. If you saw him walking down the street, you wouldn't necessarily think he was a wrestler let alone a WWE Superstar. That's cool. That makes him easier to relate to and therefore more likeable in my opinion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This will end well lol.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> This will end well lol.


Yep lol closed in less than 5 pages is my guess.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I wish Punk would always dress like this.


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

PUNK'ed said:


> *CM Punk is also incredibly attractive. This is important to me*.  Haha. I'm a sucker for the rough and tough look. :evil:
> 
> But seriously, I really agree with you on this one. He is very different in his appearance as well as his persona. If you saw him walking down the street, you wouldn't necessarily think he was a wrestler let alone a WWE Superstar. That's cool. That makes him easier to relate to and therefore more likeable in my opinion.


super gay


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Not trying to start this huge argument or whatever between AE marks & Punk marks lol

The OP was just my way of saying there's nothing wrong with looking different in pro wrestling.


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

PUNK'ed said:


> *CM Punk is also incredibly attractive. This is important to me*.  Haha. I'm a sucker for the rough and tough look. :evil:
> 
> But seriously, I really agree with you on this one. He is very different in his appearance as well as his persona. If you saw him walking down the street, you wouldn't necessarily think he was a wrestler let alone a WWE Superstar. That's cool. That makes him easier to relate to and therefore more likeable in my opinion.


also you like that cm punk wears thongs.?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

I am a girl you idiot.


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

PUNK'ed said:


> I am a girl you idiot.


oh shit im sorry


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha. I guess some people don't expect girls to like wrestling.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> This will end well lol.


My thoughts exactly

Plus anyone with half a brain knows that CM Punk is a vanilla midget, with stork legs, that looks like a garbage man or short-order waffle house cook whos strung out on drugs.

:troll


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

This is the ultimate look:


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

PUNK'ed said:


> I am a girl you idiot.


Hahaahahahahahaa . Funny stuff.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Countdown to thread closing.....
5.....4....3...2..1


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

CM Punk has a good look, but he needs to put on some muscle. He looks too scrawny to be WWE's no. 2 guy.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> My thoughts exactly
> *
> Plus anyone with half a brain knows that CM Punk is a vanilla midget, with stork legs, that looks like a garbage man or short-order waffle house cook whos strung out on drugs.*
> 
> :troll


In that case, go on, post a pic of yourself in and we'll compare :evil: hehe. You did make me laugh though. 

Yeah I like this thread but it'll soon get closed I'm sure


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Enziguri said:


> This is the ultimate look:


:lmao :lmao This picture always brings me to tears hahahaha

How far Bryan's come!!


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

thelegendkiller said:


> CM Punk has a good look, but he needs to put on some muscle. *He looks too scrawny* to be WWE's no. 2 guy.



true that


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Plus anyone with half a brain knows that CM Punk is a vanilla midget, with stork legs, that looks like a garbage man or short-order waffle house cook whos strung out on drugs.
> 
> :troll


CM Punk should have a gimmick where he comes to the ring driving his garbage truck. After winning matches, he beats his opponents senseless and drags their asses into his truck.

For celebrating victories, he eats Vanilla ice-cream topped with chocolate sauce and drinks Pepsi (instead of beer).

:troll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

PUNK'ed said:


> In that case, go on, post a pic of yourself in and we'll compare :evil: hehe. You did make me laugh though.
> 
> Yeah I like this thread but it'll soon get closed I'm sure


:lmao i guessed you missed the meaning of the :troll


I am one of the people who really doesn't like the "look" argument and meant that post as a total joke. I think Punk's look is just fine and actually helps him stand out to a certain extent b/c he does have a different look from the other guys.

And in interviews he's even admitted he needs to work on his muscle definition and its one of the issues hes always dealt with. And is the major reason hes gone on this juice diet thing to try and help with it.



thelegendkiller said:


> CM Punk should have a gimmick where he comes to the ring driving his garbage truck. After winning matches, he beats his opponents senseless and drags their asses into his truck.
> 
> For celebrating victories, he eats Vanilla ice-cream topped with chocolate sauce and drinks Pepsi (instead of beer).
> 
> :troll


:lmao I was thinking more along the lines of just completely ripping off Duke The Dumpster Droese's look but this is 100x better (Y)


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

He is more relatable than the average WWE superstar, that I agree with.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

THANOS said:


> :lmao :lmao This picture always brings me to tears hahahaha
> 
> How far Bryan's come!!


Summer of Punk and now the Spring of Bryan.
YES YES YES!


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao i guessed you missed the meaning of the :troll
> 
> 
> I am one of the people who really doesn't like the "look" argument and meant that post as a total joke. I think Punk's look is just fine and actually helps him stand out to a certain extent b/c he does have a different look from the other guys.
> ...


No I was actually joking.  I saw the troll lol. But yeah, I agree. That's what I mean about him not even really looking like a wrestler because he is a standard sized guy.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> He is more relatable than the average WWE superstar, that I agree with.


Which to me is why he is the a great choice as the future face of the WWE. 80's was comic book heros, 90's was bad asses, 00's was who knows, 10's is more reality based. So why no have someone that relates more to the current pop culture scene as the "face".


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Green Light said:


>


^

OP, You're talking about overall wrestler look or Punk? if Punk then again, he's not marketable, he has no superstar presence, no superstar charisma, no look, not believable. You will be surprised to see a guy like Punk delivering your Pizza? cleaning your home? cashier at the local supermarket? Exactly. You can't have a larger than life feel to your character if most of the audience is bigger, more manly more intimidating than you. That's why when a guy like that said to Nash that he's going to kick his ass, it was like your average geek who talks and run before he gets his ass kicked. It's even funny in a bad way when he said it to Jericho and doing his fake angry faces. Punk will never be a drawing card or a real star, he's not this material.

On the other hand, you got a guy who is physically impressive, when he walks into a room, people turn their heads, he's believable and that's what a big time wrestler should be. This is a general talk, not to Ryan specifically.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

animus said:


> Which to me is why he is the a great choice as the future face of the WWE. 80's was comic book heros, 90's was bad asses, *00's was who knows*, 10's is more reality based. So why no have someone that relates more to the current pop culture scene as the "face".


00's was beasts and competitive wrestling! Also, I agree with your comment.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> ^
> 
> OP, You're talking about overall wrestler look or Punk? if Punk then again, he's not marketable, he has no superstar presence, no superstar charisma, no look, not believable. You will be surprised to see a guy like Punk delivering your Pizza? cleaning your home? cashier at the local supermarket? Exactly. You can't have a larger than life feel to your character if most of the audience is bigger, more manly more intimidating than you. That's why when a guy like that said to Nash that he's going to kick his ass, it was like your average geek who talks and run before he gets his ass kicked. It's even funny in a bad way when he said it to Jericho and doing his fake angry faces. Punk will never be a drawing card or a real star, he's not this material.
> 
> On the other hand, you got a guy who is physically impressive, when he walks into a room, people turn their heads, he's believable and that's what a big time wrestler should be. This is a general talk, not to Ryan specifically.


See what I don't understand about this argument is the fact that not every big star was the size of mason ryan. Hell, Stone Cold Steve Austin was only slightly bulkier than Punk. It really isn't the ginormous difference your making it out to be.


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

just appearance wise ive never seen him and thought ok hes hot/cute or whatever lol

but he does look unique in a way, most of the guys are all jacked up and kind of generic looking.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

THANOS said:


> See what I don't understand about this argument is the fact that not every big star was the size of mason ryan. Hell, Stone Cold Steve Austin was only slightly bulkier than Punk. It really isn't the ginormous difference your making it out to be.


Austin was much bulkier than Punk. Punk at least looks unique and stands out compared to the field of generic big guys that Vince so loves.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> ^OP, You're talking about overall wrestler look or Punk? if Punk then again, he's not marketable, he has no superstar presence, no superstar charisma, no look, not believable.


Charisma: "Compelling attractiveness or charm that can inspire devotion in others"

CM Punk has superstar charisma. 

CM Punk has a good look (different is good), he is marketable, and he has a great presence imo. And the believable part is funny to me. Kevin Nash said in an interview that CM Punk IS believable. Yes, the guy who called CM Punk a Waffle House employee thinks that CM Punk is believable enough to hold the title for a long time and wrestle the bigger guys.

Who complained when he beat Mark Henry? 



> You will be surprised to see a guy like Punk delivering your Pizza? cleaning your home? cashier at the local supermarket? Exactly. You can't have a larger than life feel to your character if most of the audience is bigger, more manly more intimidating than you.


Nope, but that again is a good thing. Like a previous poster had stated, they would look at CM Punk and not think that he is a wrestler, much less a WWE Superstar. That can actually be pretty cool. 

If I wasn't a wrestling fan & ran into Phil Brooks on the street, I probably wouldn't think he was a wrestler. Later on I'm flipping channels, and I see that same guy coming out to "Cult of Personality," holding this huge title belt, screaming "IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!!," while the crowd is giving him a big ovation...I'd think that was pretty fucking cool! I ran into a fucking celebrity and I had no clue. Maybe that's just me. It's all a matter of opinion though.



> That's why when a guy like that said to Nash that he's going to kick his ass, it was like your average geek who talks and run before he gets his ass kicked. It's even funny in a bad way when he said it to Jericho and doing his fake angry faces.


Yeah, and that average geek had the crowd hanging on to every word he was saying. 

...and the Jericho thing is a matter of opinion. I think Punk did fine in those promos.



> Punk will never be a drawing card or a real star, he's not this material.


I disagree, I think CM Punk has the potential to be a huge star. Lots of people were talking about CM Punk last Summer. His exploits on RAW were literally all people talked about. If you can get people talking, then there is something special about you.



> On the other hand, you got a guy who is physically impressive, when he walks into a room, people turn their heads, he's believable and that's what a big time wrestler should be. This is a general talk, not to Ryan specifically.


Yeah, but other than his look he has nothing else. He can turn heads all he wants, but if he can't make the crowd care...he's worthless.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

not going to end good


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> not going to end good


To be fair, it barely started good.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Charisma: "Compelling attractiveness or charm that can inspire devotion in others"
> 
> CM Punk has superstar charisma.
> 
> ...


SO MANY ETHERS!

REPPED


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

By your logic Heath Slater should be the face of the WWE.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sois Calme said:


> By your logic Heath Slater should be the face of the WWE.


I wouldn't have a problem with this.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk does have an awesome look not all wrestlers have to be big and muscly


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Sois Calme said:


> By your logic Heath Slater should be the face of the WWE.


by what logic?

That makes no sense.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> ^
> 
> OP, You're talking about overall wrestler look or Punk? if Punk then again, *he's not marketable, he has no superstar presence, no superstar charisma, no look, not believable.* You will be surprised to see a guy like Punk delivering your Pizza? cleaning your home? cashier at the local supermarket? Exactly. You can't have a larger than life feel to your character if most of the audience is bigger, more manly more intimidating than you. That's why when a guy like that said to Nash that he's going to kick his ass, it was like your average geek who talks and run before he gets his ass kicked. It's even funny in a bad way when he said it to Jericho and doing his fake angry faces. Punk will never be a drawing card or a real star, he's not this material.
> 
> On the other hand, you got a guy who is physically impressive, when he walks into a room, people turn their heads, he's believable and that's what a big time wrestler should be. This is a general talk, not to Ryan specifically.


Yeah, and when the musclebound oaf walks into a room, people turn the their heads and then speculate if said oaf is on steroids. The bodybuilder era has gone - get your head out of the past and get with the times. You know damn well that Punk has everything I've bolded and more. You make no sense at all... you continually disregard Punk's presence, and then you go and praise someone like Randy Orton. Well, newsflash... Orton looks like a normal bloke as well. 

Orton wouldn't look out of place delivering pizzas or working in a fast food joint himself, and he is not much bigger than Punk, bodywise - but here's the thing... Orton doesn't have a tenth of the charisma, personality, or aura that Punk does. That is why Punk is in the position he's in, why he's the most over star on the roster and why he sells so much merch. What's so "believable" about Randy Orton? There is nothing that screams "Superstar" about Randy Orton - hell, even Vince said that if he wasn't a wrestler, he'd probably be working in a gym somewhere in St Louis. Come to think of it, what was so imtimidating and believable about the Rock back in the day? A bloke with a pompadour haircut, wearing fruity looking silk shirts? Yeah, really intimidating. That's why he had to surround himself with bigger men like Henry and Godfather to protect him. 

The reason people like Punk, is because - aside from being the best mic-worker, and one of the best in-ring workers in the company, his look allows them to relate to him. It makes people think that if someone his or Bryan's size can be a champion pro-wrestler, then they could be one too. Look at the current champions - aside from Sheamus, not one is over 240lbs, or 6'2. They can't relate to a giant, hulking near 300 pounder, because the majority of people are not anywhere close to this size. Most bodybuilder types need the muscles to compensate for their lack of personality, and personality goes a long way in the WWE. This is why the Rock is who he is - he was never that good in the ring, but his charisma propelled him to superstardom. Pro-wrestling today is not about the larger-than-life, comic book characters anymore. I know someone has already said this, but you just don't get it, and until you embrace the fact that both the wrestling industry - and more importantly, the wrestlers themselves have evolved and moved on, you aren't going to.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Yeah, and when the musclebound oaf walks into a room, people turn the their heads and then speculate if said oaf is on steroids. The bodybuilder era has gone - get your head out of the past and get with the times. You know damn well that Punk has everything I've bolded and more. You make no sense at all... you continually disregard Punk's presence, and then you go and praise someone like Randy Orton. Well, newsflash... Orton looks like a normal bloke as well.
> 
> Orton wouldn't look out of place delivering pizzas or working in a fast food joint himself, and he is not much bigger than Punk, bodywise - but here's the thing... Orton doesn't have a tenth of the charisma, personality, or aura that Punk does. That is why Punk is in the position he's in, why he's the most over star on the roster and why he sells so much merch. What's so "believable" about Randy Orton? There is nothing that screams "Superstar" about Randy Orton - hell, even Vince said that if he wasn't a wrestler, he'd probably be working in a gym somewhere in St Louis. Come to think of it, what was so imtimidating and believable about the Rock back in the day? A bloke with a pompadour haircut, wearing fruity looking silk shirts? Yeah, really intimidating. That's why he had to surround himself with bigger men like Henry and Godfather to protect him.
> 
> The reason people like Punk, is because - aside from being the best mic worker, and one of the best in-ring workers in the company, is because his look allows them to relate to him. It makes people think that if someone his or Bryan's size can be a champion pro-wrestler, then they could be one too. They can't relate to a giant, hulking near 300 pounder, because the majority of people are not anywhere close to this size. Most bodybuilder types need the muscles to compensate for their lack of personality, and personality goes a long way in the WWE. Pro-wrestling today is not about the larger-than-life, comic book characters anymore. I know someone has already said this, but you just don't get it, and until you embrace the fact that wrestling has evolved and moved on, you aren't going to.


Speaking of Orton's look, I think dude looks like a skin-head white supremacist that went overkill on the bronzer.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

i see now.Lot of people with napeleon complex here.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I AM CORN said:


> super gay


Ohh nooo gay peoplez

I've always thought the whole 'the look' thing was a bit stupid anyway. Everyone knows wrestling is scripted. People will go "In real life, CM Punk would get his ass kicked" then carry on cheering for him.

But Vince apparently loves 'the look' so there you go.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

PUNK'ed said:


> CM Punk is also incredibly attractive. This is important to me.  Haha. I'm a sucker for the rough and tough look. :evil:
> 
> But seriously, I really agree with you on this one. He is very different in his appearance as well as his persona. If you saw him walking down the street, you wouldn't necessarily think he was a wrestler let alone a WWE Superstar. That's cool. That makes him easier to relate to and therefore more likeable in my opinion.


So you're a fan of CM Punk just because you find him attractive?

*sigh* dumb ass girls.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

Enziguri said:


> This is the ultimate look:


This isn't such a bad look actually.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Yeah, and when the musclebound oaf walks into a room, people turn the their heads and then speculate if said oaf is on steroids. The bodybuilder era has gone - get your head out of the past and get with the times. You know damn well that Punk has everything I've bolded and more. You make no sense at all... you continually disregard Punk's presence, and then you go and praise someone like Randy Orton. Well, newsflash... Orton looks like a normal bloke as well.
> 
> *Orton wouldn't look out of place delivering pizzas or working in a fast food joint himself*, and he is not much bigger than Punk, bodywise - but here's the thing... Orton doesn't have a tenth of the charisma, personality, or aura that Punk does. That is why Punk is in the position he's in, why he's the most over star on the roster and why he sells so much merch. What's so "believable" about Randy Orton? There is nothing that screams "Superstar" about Randy Orton - hell, even Vince said that if he wasn't a wrestler, he'd probably be working in a gym somewhere in St Louis. Come to think of it, what was so imtimidating and believable about the Rock back in the day? A bloke with a pompadour haircut, wearing fruity looking silk shirts? Yeah, really intimidating. That's why he had to surround himself with bigger men like Henry and Godfather to protect him.
> 
> The reason people like Punk, is because - aside from being the best mic-worker, and one of the best in-ring workers in the company, his look allows them to relate to him. It makes people think that if someone his or Bryan's size can be a champion pro-wrestler, then they could be one too. Look at the current champions - aside from Sheamus, not one is over 240lbs, or 6'2. They can't relate to a giant, hulking near 300 pounder, because the majority of people are not anywhere close to this size. Most bodybuilder types need the muscles to compensate for their lack of personality, and personality goes a long way in the WWE. This is why the Rock is who he is - he was never that good in the ring, but his charisma propelled him to superstardom. Pro-wrestling today is not about the larger-than-life, comic book characters anymore. I know someone has already said this, but you just don't get it, and until you embrace the fact that both the wrestling industry - and more importantly, the wrestlers themselves have evolved and moved on, you aren't going to.


Orton worked in a fucking gas station at 19. Ironic, because those are the kind of insults that are hurled at Punk constantly. Waffle house cook, drug addict, car mechanic etc.

Great post though. Owned whoever the hell that is you were talking to.



ecabney said:


> Speaking of Orton's look, I think dude looks like a skin-head white supremacist that went overkill on the bronzer.


But he "looks good", so that makes him "believable" and "legit".



Situation said:


> i see now.Lot of people with napeleon complex here.


Bruh, your name is "Situation" and your avatar has Batista in it.

It's clear who your heroes are.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

It goes beyond looks with Punk. He doesn't stand out as an athlete. There's nothing special about him other than being able to relate to wrestling dorks whose philosophy of how to run a company will run into the ground.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with Punk's look. Don't see why anyone would. He looks "cool." I also don't see anything wrong with Daniel Bryan's look. 

Look can only take you so far. I'd take Bryan and Punk over Ezekiel Jackson and Mason Ryan any day. And I'd think the same way if I was 6 years old. "GOOD MATCHES" go a long way, I bet you every 6-10 year old in attendence would agree with me that they would rather watch Punk vs Bryan than Jackson vs Ryan.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The fact Punk has managed to obtain the spot and popularity in a company where size tends to matter more than overall talent speaks wonders for his charisma. Regardless of the current roster being "the worst of all time" as some people like to go on about, he has something marketable enough about him where his merchandise sells incredibly well, he has and will be more focused on as a face for the company, and Vince McMahon cut Punk out of the running to star in The Marine 3 because he is "too valuable to be taken off the road" to film it.

Some call it hating, but I just call it envy since he's so 'regular' looking.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

just because something is different doesnt automatically make it good
hey look at this guy, he's different, he stands out, hes not a musclehead, lets make him WWE champion!











Punk looks like the sort of unwashed hobo you find sleeping in garbage, he has no business being WWE champion

the bottom line is despite his MONUMENTAL push and multiple title wins, he is not that over and doesnt draw

what I find amazing is you guys talk about making it believable and credible, but there is no way a skinny runt like Punk being champ is believable in any way


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bossdude said:


> what I find amazing is you guys talk about making it believable and credible, *but there is no way a skinny runt like Punk being champ is believable in any way*


Riducously crazy pic aside....

Apparently then HBK, Rey Mysterio, Chris Jericho, etc. were never beleivable in any way either. It has WAY more to do with booking than the look and size.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

lol @ people not realizing that he's that size because he's not on steroids like most WWE champs. you know he's straight edge right? to be the same size as a cena, batista, lesnar, HHH, Rock, Austin he'd have to break his life's code and jump on the juice.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Punk looks awesome. I love his appearance (no ****), with or without his chest tattoos. He is a superstar material, not only because of his looks but his mic skills, obviously. And yes, it is nice to see someone which has a "decent" physical attributes.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

A lot of people either have never seen Punk or never seen the average American. Punk is 6 feet tall and around 215. Most people don't top 5'8 and baring over weight people go around 170-190 so to say that Punk is average means you have no idea how normal people look. Also I thing the fact that Punk has tattoos and is kinda scrawny is intimidating. He looks like a guy how can handle himself in a fight. If I say a guy like Mason Ryan I would thing that he was so 'roided up muscle head that could be taken out with a strong kick to the knee,and how lacked the mobility in his arms to throw a decent punch.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> It goes beyond looks with Punk. He doesn't stand out as an athlete. There's nothing special about him other than being able to relate to wrestling dorks whose philosophy of how to run a company will run into the ground.


This is a great point. When you saw a guy like HBK, you see an athlete, a charismatic stud with superstar presence even with his "stature", when you see Punk it's just your average skinny guy, it doesn't help that he looks like a dirty drug addict and that's not just me saying, find the report "Punk too small to face Lesnar" from the Observer, people in WWE said that he looks like he was in a car accident all the time. There's nothing physically or athletically impressive about him. When he failed to draw I wasn't surprised at all because people are not going to pay for a guy in their size when they know they can probably take him in 3 minutes. Rey is another good example of a unique enough talent to overcome his size, his size is what made him even more special, he became a big drawing card because he's such a supreme athlete with special qualities.



Bossdude said:


> just because something is different doesnt automatically make it good
> hey look at this guy, he's different, he stands out, hes not a musclehead, lets make him WWE champion!
> 
> 
> ...


This guy gets it, spot on.


----------



## OMGtheSTUNNAH (May 1, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> This is a great point. When you saw a guy like HBK, you see an athlete, a charismatic stud with superstar presence even with his "stature", when you see Punk it's just your average skinny guy, it doesn't help that he looks like a dirty drug addict and that's not just me saying, find the report "Punk too small to face Lesnar" from the Observer, people in WWE said that he looks like he was in a car accident all the time. There's nothing physically or athletically impressive about him. When he failed to draw I wasn't surprised at all because people are not going to pay for a guy in their size when they know they can probably take him in 3 minutes. Rey is another good example of a unique enough talent to overcome his size, his size is what made him even more special, he became a big drawing card because he's such a supreme athlete with special qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy gets it, spot on.


One of the things that has made it harder for me to get back into the WWE is wrestlers like CM Punk. I'm not knocking him though at all. Cause I do like to see smaller wrestlers put in some serious work. But when I look at CM Punk, I just don't see champion material. It bothers me just a little bit. I kind of just want to see him go through tables and what not.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I think Punk's look would be vastly improved if he changed hairstyle back to his commentator days!










I mean check this out here. He looks like a maineventer in this picture more than with his current look.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

THANOS said:


> I think Punk's look would be vastly improved if he changed hairstyle back to his commentator days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not hating on Punk at all, but you can see this picture is photoshopped. His stomach is thinner than usual.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I think great is a stretch. He has a good look. He's handsome, got unique tattoos and is affectionately skinnyfat <3


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

doyousee? said:


> The fact Punk has managed to obtain the spot and popularity in a company where size tends to matter more than overall talent speaks wonders for his charisma. Regardless of the current roster being "the worst of all time" as some people like to go on about, he has something marketable enough about him where his merchandise sells incredibly well, he has and will be more focused on as a face for the company, and Vince McMahon cut Punk out of the running to star in The Marine 3 because he is "too valuable to be taken off the road" to film it.
> 
> Some call it hating, but I just call it envy since he's so 'regular' looking.


umm why is there an avatar of dean holding a microphone? Please tell me that is fake


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> just because something is different doesnt automatically make it good
> hey look at this guy, he's different, he stands out, hes not a musclehead, lets make him WWE champion!
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, what the hell is wrong with you. How is Punk skinny he's 6'2 218 pounds. The guy is straight edge he looks great and unique.
Will this draw shit stop he's drawing good numbers in the last 3 or 4 weeks and he's over as fuck, look at the fans most of them wear his Tshirts.
Dude this hate is stupid and were is the facts.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> This is a great point. When you saw a guy like HBK, you see an athlete, a charismatic stud with superstar presence even with his "stature", when you see Punk it's just your average skinny guy, it doesn't help that he looks like a dirty drug addict and that's not just me saying, find the report "Punk too small to face Lesnar" from the Observer, people in WWE said that he looks like he was in a car accident all the time. There's nothing physically or athletically impressive about him. When he failed to draw I wasn't surprised at all because people are not going to pay for a guy in their size when they know they can probably take him in 3 minutes. Rey is another good example of a unique enough talent to overcome his size, his size is what made him even more special, he became a big drawing card because he's such a supreme athlete with special qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy gets it, spot on.


So what you are saying is that since Punk doesn't have that "athletic" appeal that other smaller guys have had in the past and were to add 20-30lb of muscle, was clean shaven, and got a different haircut, you would find it easier to accept him as Champ?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Lord Jericho said:


> So you're a fan of CM Punk just because you find him attractive?
> 
> *sigh* dumb ass girls.


So are you, don't even lie.

Dusty Rhodes btw, everyone.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess you need roids to have a great look


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Undashing Rom said:


> Not hating on Punk at all, but you can see this picture is photoshopped. His stomach is thinner than usual.


Nah man it's not Photoshopped. How can you Photoshop someone's hips down a size.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

Lord Jericho said:


> So you're a fan of CM Punk just because you find him attractive?
> 
> *sigh* dumb ass girls.


*sigh* dumb ass child who reads one of my posts and thinks he knows my life story. Lol. No, if you hadn't already noticed this thread is about his *look *so I was making a comment based upon that alone. People aren't talking about his ability in this thread, visit other threads before you start assuming. I was actually joking around. I have spoken about my admiration for him in other threads before now, not just for his looks. 

Plus I'm halfway through my degree so I don't think I am a dumb ass girl actually. :evil: :cool2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

PUNK'ed said:


> *sigh* dumb ass child who reads one of my posts and thinks he knows my life story. Lol. No, if you hadn't already noticed this thread is about his *look *so I was making a comment based upon that alone. People aren't talking about his ability in this thread, visit other threads before you start assuming. I was actually joking around. I have spoken about my admiration for him in other threads before now, not just for his looks.
> 
> *Plus I'm halfway through my degree so I don't think I am a dumb ass girl actually. :evil: :cool2*


I agree and congratulations! I'm almost there as well, just another 2 years to go!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Nah man it's not Photoshopped. How can you Photoshop someone's hips down a size.


It's very, very easy. Trust me.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I agree and congratulations! I'm almost there as well, just another 2 years to go!


Thanks, same to you!  I don't really enjoy it though if I'm honest :/ and it amazes me how so many people have the time to go out all the time and have crazy social lives - I have my head in a book for half of the year.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

PUNK'ed said:


> Thanks, same to you!  I don't really enjoy it though if I'm honest :/ and it amazes me how so many people have the time to go out all the time and have crazy social lives - I have my head in a book for half of the year.


Yeah I've found it's all about balance. I try to put in the time when it counts, and I seem to do well, that way I can go out and/or do other things as well. Right now being summer break makes it quite awesome for me . Although, next summer I will be going straight through to compress my final year which will be sad


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Yeah I've found it's all about balance. I try to put in the time when it counts, and I seem to do well, that way I can go out and/or do other things as well. Right now being summer break makes it quite awesome for me . Although, next summer I will be going straight through to compress my final year which will be sad


Maybe you have it better balanced than me then in that case, haha. It could just be me being disorganised and generally a stresshead. Yeah summer break is definitely very welcome this year in particular! First year was not so bad. I go abroad in September for my third year though so that'll be cool. Just not gonna think about finals at all just yet!! Scary stuff.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

PUNK'ed said:


> Maybe you have it better balanced than me then in that case, haha. It could just be me being disorganised and generally a stresshead. Yeah summer break is definitely very welcome this year in particular! First year was not so bad. I go abroad in September for my third year though so that'll be cool. Just not gonna think about finals at all just yet!! Scary stuff.


Yeah finals will definitely be scary . I have to write my UFE Chartered Accountants exam in a few years and that scares the shit out of me. It's all belt curved and has an average of 65% to get higher then. 

If you don't mind me asking, where are you going abroad to? I've always wanted to do that!


----------



## Padhlala (Feb 23, 2012)

He's a midget.
He sucks.
Hes not believable at all.
This guy will run wwe down to the ground, with his shit look, and his stupid mic work.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Padhlala said:


> He's a midget.
> He sucks.
> Hes not believable at all.
> This guy will run wwe down to the ground, with his shit look, and his stupid mic work.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Being buff is standing out.
It takes hard work to get that muscular, even if you are sticking needles in your ass you have to hit the gym and eat proper.

I have seen more people who look like Punk on the street than I have seen people as muscular as Ryan.

Punk has a good look though.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Padhlala said:


> He's a midget.
> He sucks.
> Hes not believable at all.
> This guy will run wwe down to the ground, with his shit look, and his stupid mic work.


*U MAD?*


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> Yeah, and when the musclebound oaf walks into a room, people turn the their heads and then speculate if said oaf is on steroids. The bodybuilder era has gone - get your head out of the past and get with the times. You know damn well that Punk has everything I've bolded and more. You make no sense at all... you continually disregard Punk's presence, and then you go and praise someone like Randy Orton. Well, newsflash... Orton looks like a normal bloke as well.
> 
> Orton wouldn't look out of place delivering pizzas or working in a fast food joint himself, and he is not much bigger than Punk, bodywise - but here's the thing... Orton doesn't have a tenth of the charisma, personality, or aura that Punk does. That is why Punk is in the position he's in, why he's the most over star on the roster and why he sells so much merch. *What's so "believable" about Randy Orton? There is nothing that screams "Superstar" about Randy Orton - hell*, even Vince said that if he wasn't a wrestler, he'd probably be working in a gym somewhere in St Louis. Come to think of it, what was so imtimidating and believable about the Rock back in the day? A bloke with a pompadour haircut, wearing fruity looking silk shirts? Yeah, really intimidating. That's why he had to surround himself with bigger men like Henry and Godfather to protect him.
> 
> The reason people like Punk, is because - aside from being the best mic-worker, and one of the best in-ring workers in the company, his look allows them to relate to him. It makes people think that if someone his or Bryan's size can be a champion pro-wrestler, then they could be one too. Look at the current champions - aside from Sheamus, not one is over 240lbs, or 6'2. They can't relate to a giant, hulking near 300 pounder, because the majority of people are not anywhere close to this size. Most bodybuilder types need the muscles to compensate for their lack of personality, and personality goes a long way in the WWE. This is why the Rock is who he is - he was never that good in the ring, but his charisma propelled him to superstardom. Pro-wrestling today is not about the larger-than-life, comic book characters anymore. I know someone has already said this, but you just don't get it, and until you embrace the fact that both the wrestling industry - and more importantly, the wrestlers themselves have evolved and moved on, you aren't going to.


Wrong on so many levels. Orton DOES have that superstar feel and look about him and he has far more presence and charisma than Punk hence why he got much more over with worse mic skills, his charisma. 

And IMO having a look like a regular person is standing out in a bad way and standing out in a bad way is never good, like being unpredictable for the sake of it. Punk looks worse than Rey, Jericho, HBK, etc. as champion because he has NO muscles, no definition, no nothing. He doesn't look like he works out and looks like a regular audience member can kick his ass. Only people with low self esteem or weak minds need someone like Punk to look up to. I'd never want a regular looking guy as champion, if I did I'd look at UFC, I want entertainment and larger than life characters, not random hobos across the city dumpster.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> This is a great point. *When you saw a guy like HBK, you see an athlete, a charismatic stud with superstar presence even with his "stature"*, when you see Punk it's just your average skinny guy, it doesn't help that he looks like a dirty drug addict and that's not just me saying, *find the report "Punk too small to face Lesnar" from the Observer, people in WWE said that he looks like he was in a car accident all the time.* There's nothing physically or athletically impressive about him. When he failed to draw I wasn't surprised at all because people are not going to pay for a guy in their size when they know they can probably take him in 3 minutes. Rey is another good example of a unique enough talent to overcome his size, his size is what made him even more special, he became a big drawing card because he's such a supreme athlete with special qualities.


Michaels looked no more like an athlete or a "stud", than Punk does. What utter rubbish, although coming from you it's hardly surprising. As for all the other nonsense you wrote, well I'm not getting into that.



Dark_Raiden said:


> Wrong on so many levels. Orton DOES have that superstar feel and look about him and he has far more presence and charisma than Punk *hence why he got much more over with worse mic skills, his charisma.*
> 
> And IMO having a look like a regular person is standing out in a bad way and standing out in a bad way is never good, like being unpredictable for the sake of it. Punk looks worse than Rey, Jericho, HBK, etc. as champion because he has NO muscles, no definition, no nothing. He doesn't look like he works out and looks like a regular audience member can kick his ass. Only people with low self esteem or weak minds need someone like Punk to look up to. I'd never want a regular looking guy as champion, if I did I'd look at UFC, I want entertainment and larger than life characters, not random hobos across the city dumpster.


No, Orton got over because he was booked to punt people in the head, like Vince - it had nothing to do with his so-called charisma.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

He looks like a particuarly weighty crack addict.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Only people with low self esteem or weak minds need someone like Punk to look up to.


lol

Pure comedy.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

He does look different than the staple steroid abusing stock of the WWE. Is that a bad thing - I don't particularly think so.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Wrong on so many levels. Orton DOES have that superstar feel and look about him and he has far more presence and charisma than Punk hence why he got much more over with worse mic skills, his charisma.
> 
> And IMO having a look like a regular person is standing out in a bad way and standing out in a bad way is never good, like being unpredictable for the sake of it. Punk looks worse than Rey, Jericho, HBK, etc. as champion because he has NO muscles, no definition, no nothing. He doesn't look like he works out and looks like a regular audience member can kick his ass. Only people with low self esteem or weak minds need someone like Punk to look up to. I'd never want a regular looking guy as champion, if I did I'd look at UFC, I want entertainment and larger than life characters, not random hobos across the city dumpster.


He looks bigger than Rey, Jericho, HBK and still he doesnt use steriods like them. There is nothing wrong with him, it's just you who has problems, man you like jobbers and you're talking about over Punk. How the hell he doesn't have muscles and atleast he's better than boring Orton and Swagger which obviously you like big guys with no brain.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> just because something is different doesnt automatically make it good
> hey look at this guy, he's different, he stands out, hes not a musclehead, lets make him WWE champion!
> 
> 
> ...



That guy looks better than CM Punk.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Chris Jericho:










CM Punk:










You decide OP.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

AmerigoCorleone said:


> Chris Jericho:


Needs to work on his legs.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

He looks like shit,but its not that he doesnt have the look its that he doesnt have ''IT'' sorry punk marks hes a great filler champ in this era but thats about it.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> He looks bigger than Rey, Jericho, HBK and still he doesnt use steriods like them. There is nothing wrong with him, it's just you who has problems, man you like jobbers and you're talking about over Punk. How the hell he doesn't have muscles and atleast he's better than boring Orton and Swagger which obviously you like big guys with no brain.


keep sucking like this and you will be competing with Champ Rock316AE.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

He does, he really does. If I wanted to look just like a wrestler, it'd be Punk.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

No he does not.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> Michaels looked no more like an athlete or a "stud", than Punk does. What utter rubbish, although coming from you it's hardly surprising. As for all the other nonsense you wrote, well I'm not getting into that.
> 
> 
> No, Orton got over because he was booked to punt people in the head, like Vince - it had nothing to do with his so-called charisma.


Yeah, that's why Del Rio and Lord Tensai are SOOOO over. They got great booking, yet aren't over, why? Cause they lack charisma. Orton got over in 2004 in Evolution, so that whole booking thing is invalid. 



Brave Nash said:


> He looks bigger than Rey, Jericho, HBK and still he doesnt use steriods like them. There is nothing wrong with him, it's just you who has problems, man you like jobbers and you're talking about over Punk. How the hell he doesn't have muscles and atleast he's better than boring Orton and Swagger which obviously you like big guys with no brain.


He's not bigger than Jericho or HBK in his prime, and the point is that they have MUSCLES and DEFINITION and thus look more athletic, Punk looks like he's 100% fat, not athletic at all. And he's not better than Orton by a long shot. Punk has yet to be as entertaining as legend Killer or 2009 Viper Orton.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dark_Raiden said:


> *Punk has yet to be as entertaining as legend Killer or 2009 Viper Orton*.


Well glad you know the difference between opinions and facts unk2

B/c I know alot of people that would claim otherwise to this statement. Not saying they are right or worng either jsut their OPINION.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Enziguri said:


> This is the ultimate look:


Daniel Bryan???


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

CM Punk has a great look, but more importantly he doesn't look like anybody else. I think that's the most important thing when you're a Superstar.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

PUNK'ed said:


> I am a girl you idiot.


I bet you just got 4,000 PMs


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AmerigoCorleone said:


> Chris Jericho:



Jericho's head is waaaay too big for his body. Weird!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He has a good look sure, but more importantly than that he has charisma and good mic skills, this is WWE not Mr universe.
Daniel Bryan isn't a fine physical yet the people love him. Mick Foley was overweight. Ezekial Jackson looks like an amazing physical specimen but has the personality of a baked potato. Hence he is nothing more than a Jobber.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

jasonrjay said:


> He has a good look sure, but more importantly than that he has charisma and good mic skills, this is WWE not Mr universe.
> *Daniel Bryan isn't a fine physical yet the people love him.* Mick Foley was overweight. Ezekial Jackson looks like an amazing physical specimen but has the personality of a baked potato. Hence he is nothing more than a Jobber.


The difference is that Daniel Bryan looks and moves like he could kick anyone's ass. CM Punk however looks like he could get beat up by some of the audience members.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know what world do some of the posters here live in, but where I live, Punk would be considered bigger than the average joe, so I wouldn't try to kick his ass. However, Mason Ryan is far from generic. He has got the best fucking physique in the WWE. That is unique anyway you look at it. Yeah, he should be pushed simply based on that. Have you people any idea of how hard you have to work at the gym, taking steroids or not, to look like Ryan! He's a freaking hero.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

if Punk have great look..why i dont wanna look like him ? because he does not have great look.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

i really really really REALLY hate comparing mma and professional wrestling. seriously it fuckin pisses me off to make those comparisons but i feel it works in this discussion.

since the argument is punks look doesn't appeal to the masses because of his size, try taking this into perspective. the three top selling fighters of the ufc have been Brock lesnar, Anderson silva, and georges st. pierre.
Brock lesnar: you could argue his size helped sell ufc ppvs but there was also a lot.of interest in people wanting to see a "fake wrestling" guy get his ass kicked
gsp: smaller guy (despite being pretty damn cut and big for his weight class at 170) whos selling point comes from his ability
silva: very similar to punk in physique (although im not sure if we compare their frames) whos selling point is also his ability

now look at punk. wwe is trying to sell him as the best wrestler in the world (his amazing abilities). point being that in todays age people prefer a more realistic character vs "roided up" guys.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys have been smoking way too much if you think Punk matches Michaels in terms of athletic ability. 

This isn't just about body size. It's about your ability to portray that your an athlete.

Michaels was 1/2 of one of the most energic tag teams in WWE history. The Rockers. He was always seen as a high flyer and that ability makes up for lack of size. Punk's a 4 in that department just he like's a 4 in every other department. I find it hilarious that whenever people are talking about his great wrestling skills it's his in ring pyschology. Translation: He does nothing special other than relating to wrestling dorks.

The other thing Michaels has going for him that really no other wrestler besides John Cena does is his looks. You go back to the 90's and every single woman wanted him. Punk's a 4, Michaels is a 10. Looks matter. If you don't believe that go to Hollywood.

Daniel Bryan is a special talent that conveys himself to be an athlete despite his lack of size and looks. CM Punk is nothing more than an average talent that was carried to the top by good mic skills and dumb indy wrestling fans. He's Dean Ambrose. If he was in any other era Vince would buried him in the mid cards where he belongs.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Yeah, that's why Del Rio and Lord Tensai are SOOOO over. They got great booking, yet aren't over, why? Cause they lack charisma. Orton got over in 2004 in Evolution, so that whole booking thing is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not bigger than Jericho or HBK in his prime, and the point is that they have MUSCLES and DEFINITION and thus look more athletic, Punk looks like he's 100% fat, not athletic at all. And he's not better than Orton by a long shot. Punk has yet to be as entertaining as legend Killer or 2009 Viper Orton.


I don't care Punk is still taller and weights more than them. For example Samoa Joe is fat but the guy is an excellent wrestler and better than HBK and Jericho in the ring (my opinion which is true). Orton had worked with Triple h, Shane, Stephanie, Vince, Batista etc. in one fucking year and in all in one. isn't that enough for him to draw big numbers? The guy is a failure. Punk has a memorable feud with Cena and Vince only which it didn't stay that long but it still was great and I will prefer this feud because the crowd was completely in his side and over who? the face of the company. And he also has another memorable feud with Jeff Hardy were he carried that feud with his mic skill and great appereance and I still prefer this than any Orton feud. Hell the new nexus was great were I really became his "biggest" fan with his excellent look, mic skills, matches, personality and charisma. That something that Orton lacks.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> I don't care Punk is still taller and weights more than them. For example Samoa Joe is fat but the guy is an excellent wrestler and better than HBK and Jericho in the ring (my opinion which is true). Orton had worked with Triple h, Shane, Stephanie, Vince, Batista etc. in one fucking year and in all in one. isn't that enough for him to draw big numbers? The guy is a failure. Punk has a memorable feud with Cena and Vince only which it didn't stay that long but it still was great and I will prefer this feud because the crowd was completely in his side and over who? the face of the company. And he also has another memorable feud with Jeff Hardy were he carried that feud with his mic skill and great appereance and I still prefer this than any Orton feud. Hell the new nexus was great were I really became his "biggest" fan with his excellent look, mic skills, matches, personality and charisma. That something that Orton lacks.


Punk doesn't bring in ratings or PPV buys either. He's sold T shirts and that's it.

Orton did that as well and actually outsold John Cena for a couple of weeks in 2009 when he was at his strongest. He couldn't keep the momentum though and Punk has surpassed him for the time being but don't exaggerate what Punk's been able to accomplish. He's not a draw either.

Punk had a memorable match with Cena. Summerslam was a complete fail too.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

Annihilus said:


> lol @ people not realizing that he's that size because he's not on steroids like most WWE champs. you know he's straight edge right? to be the same size as a cena, batista, lesnar, HHH, Rock, Austin he'd have to break his life's code and jump on the juice.


right, because everybody who is bigger than a high school teenager is on steroids, cm punk focused on weight lifting just as much as the people you named in your post and he only managed to still weigh 215 pounds because he isn't juicing, and if you weigh over 215 pounds and you are bigger than cm punk, than you are on roids, the people wrestling now are on roids as well because there have muscle and are bigger than punk like the miz, dolph ziggler, kofi kingston, del rio, and hell even bryan are juicing because they have more muscle than punk

see here's proof, here a high school basketball player(now playing for michigan state) that i went to high school with and he is bigger than cm punk, thus he is on steroids, and the crazy thing is i hang out with this guy and he tells me and i know from experience that he deosn't even lift weights really, but he's bigger than cm punk, he's gotta be on steroids right

http://media.mlive.com/spartans_impact/photo/brandon-dawson-dunk-17jpg-3fa36d82d34158f4.jpg

now do you see how your post sounds very uneducated


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

people who bitch about his look need to get a fucking life damm who gives a shit


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

He's making WWE alot of money (why Vince doenst want him away from television to star in a shitty movie), he's very talented, performs well and the crowd loves him. Who gives a fuck about look if youre already doing these things.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

ThePeoplezStunner said:


> people who bitch about his look need to get a fucking life damm who gives a shit


"tells wrestling fans to get a life, talks about cena's look in next thread"(Y)


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

imnotastar said:


> "tells wrestling fans to get a life, talks about cena's look in next thread"(Y)


 :flip


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Well since this topic is still here (surprisingly) I might as well jump in. 

I looked at his height and weight: he's 6'1 220lbs. 

The average white male in America is 5ft 10 ins tall (punk is taller but not significantly)
http://www.halls.md/chart/men-height-w.htm

The average weight for American males in Punk's age range (30-39yrs of age) is 179lbs (punk is bigger but not by much)
http://www.halls.md/chart/men-weight-w.htm

Punk is a slightly above Average sized American male. He's not bulky by any means but I wouldn't say he was "scrawny" either (Kofi is scrawny). When you add all the other additions such as multiple tattoos, piercings, and hairstyle his look changes quite a bit, it becomes more unique. 

I've seen plenty kids who look like him. Beardy, kind of dusty, skater looking types. He probably appeals to them a lot but he's in far better physical shape than the usual guy you would see like him but they aren't the norm in society either. 

LeBron James is far more developed physically than others his same age, he's a bit of a genetic freak, so is Brock Lesnar & The Rock. They aren't normal sized people. Comparing Lesnar to Punk is like comparing an above average 18 year old to an average 13 year old, sure they are both teenagers but there's a drastic developmental difference. 

All in all to say Punk is a "vanilla midget" that would be erroneous. A "vanilla midget" would be say Dean Malenko or even Daniel Bryan, they are average or maybe even below average sized men. Punk is not noticeably larger than the average man but he doesn't have a plain or regular look. He's doesn't have the clean cut actor look like Miz or the body builder look of Cena. He has a similar appeal that Jeff Hardy had, he's an eccentric looking person (pepsi tattoos, tongue & lip rings etc) despite not being physically huge. 

There's star quality there, he looks like a rock star. I could definitely see Punk playing a guitar in a house band and wrestling on weekends or as a "bad boy" type guy on some corny MTV show.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> I looked at his height and weight: he's 6'1 220lbs.


Those are his billed measures. He most likely is 5'10-5'11 and 200-210 lb.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Punk look more like 180 lbs or less, if you're 5'11" and 200 lbs then you're either a fat bastard or a musclehead.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

most Punk fans are nerds, they cheer him because he is one of them

Its better to have heroes who are aspirational figures, _"That guy looks great I want to be like him"_ e.g. Hulk Hogan, Rock

rather than skinnyfat bums like Punk who people use to justify themselves looking like crap 
_"hey that guy is successful and he looks like me! why should I change my shitty lifestyle?"_


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> most Punk fans are nerds, they cheer him because he is one of them
> 
> Its better to have heroes who are aspirational figures, _"That guy looks great I want to be like him"_ e.g. Hulk Hogan, Rock
> 
> ...


The guy is straight edge he's not build to be one big muscular dude, it just doesn't fit his character or his lifestyle. 
I don't judge people calling them nerds or whatever. WWE is not only about size, it's more than that. And I don't like fucking 
Hogan and he's big as it what you and the others like you want, I'm a Macho Man guy he's all about TALENT!


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree, Punk looks great. OK, he's not early-2000s Rock, but he's still got the best look in WWE currently, by far. I agree entirely with OP's opening post.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a guy, and I find CM Punk hot.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Nas said:


> I'm a guy, and I find CM Punk hot.


Come here, baby!


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

to be fair punk seems to have some level of strength like when he raises of guys like kane and even the big show ask yourself you may look more muscular than him but can you atleast lift guys like that off the ground or support that weight on your back?if its one thing punk has doh is huge legs


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Well since this topic is still here (surprisingly) I might as well jump in.
> 
> I looked at his height and weight: he's 6'1 220lbs.
> 
> ...



uhhh 3inches and 41 pounds heavier than an average person accordin to your statistics there i dont know what part of the amazon you live in but thats a BIG diffrence do you have any idea how hard it is to gain 41 pounds?
also dean malenko is 5'10 212lbs that is by no means a vanilla midget


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Nas said:


> I'm a guy, and I find CM Punk hot.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Coyotex said:


> uhhh 3inches and 41 pounds heavier than an average person accordin to your statistics there i dont know what part of the amazon you live in but thats a BIG diffrence do you have any idea how hard it is to gain 41 pounds?
> also dean malenko is 5'10 212lbs that is by no means a vanilla midget


Yes, Punk is bigger than the average person (if billed weight & height are accurate), that was my point. Punk is only considered small when compared to even bigger guys, Brock Lesnar, Undertaker etc, guys who are monsters compared to the average man. 

I dunno about Malenko being 5'10 212 lol that seems like an inaccurate billed weight & height. But even if it is accurate he's not that big for a wrestler but he's also bigger (heavier) than the average man. 

The term "vanilla midget" was used to describe guys who are smaller and don't have a unique look. Malenko fits that mold unfortunately. Stone Cold called them "mechanics" on Tough Enough because they have all the talent but no flair or sizzle to them.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Yep lol closed in less than 5 pages is my guess.


way wrong


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

jonoaries said:


> .
> 
> The term "vanilla midget" was used to describe guys who are smaller and don't have a unique look. Malenko fits that mold unfortunately. Stone Cold called them "mechanics" on Tough Enough because they have all the talent but no flair or sizzle to them.



"Vanilla Midget" was also used to describe guys like Jericho, Eddie Guerrero, and Rey Mysterio. Guys who were hardly vanilla and even though they weren't the biggest guys, they did have unique looks.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

so I guess you need roids to have a great look


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

zxLegionxz said:


> He looks like shit,but its not that he doesnt have the look its that he doesnt have ''IT'' sorry punk marks hes a great filler champ in this era but thats about it.


A filler champ who's had the longest reign for 4 years? Yeah...


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

> He looks like shit,but its not that he doesnt have the look its that he doesnt have ''IT'' sorry punk marks hes a great filler champ in this era but thats about it.


Guys like Jeff Hardy were filler champs. Punk has won the last 6 pay per views, hardly a filler.

Not to mention his great reactions does show he has "it." Sorry you don't like him, but millions of others do so get over it.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Here To There said:


> Guys like Jeff Hardy were filler champs. Punk has won the last 6 pay per views, hardly a filler.
> 
> Not to mention his great reactions does show he has "it." Sorry you don't like him, but millions of others do so get over it.


But at the same time hasn't Main Evented a Raw let alone a PPV since late January early February.

He's basically brought the Championship to the mid card scene with him.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> But at the same time *hasn't Main Evented a Raw let alone a PPV since late January early February.*
> 
> He's basically brought the Championship to the mid card scene with him.


Why do you think that is?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Vyed said:


> Why do you think that is?


Because Rock, Cena, Taker, Lesnar, Triple H > Punk

Here's my point. I don't care if he's had the belt forever if the belt is taking a back seat then he's not Main Eventing.

Since the Rumble it's pretty much undeniable that Punk's been small potatos.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Brave Nash said:


> I don't care Punk is still taller and weights more than them. For example Samoa Joe is fat but the guy is an excellent wrestler and better than HBK and Jericho in the ring (my opinion which is true). Orton had worked with Triple h, Shane, Stephanie, Vince, Batista etc. in one fucking year and in all in one. isn't that enough for him to draw big numbers? The guy is a failure. Punk has a memorable feud with Cena and Vince only which it didn't stay that long but it still was great and I will prefer this feud because the crowd was completely in his side and over who? the face of the company. And he also has another memorable feud with Jeff Hardy were he carried that feud with his mic skill and great appereance and I still prefer this than any Orton feud. Hell the new nexus was great were I really became his "biggest" fan with his excellent look, mic skills, matches, personality and charisma. That something that Orton lacks.


Orton drew 4.0s that year, Punk drew 2.9s.




Coyotex said:


> to be fair punk seems to have some level of strength like when he raises of guys like kane and even the big show ask yourself you may look more muscular than him but can you atleast lift guys like that off the ground or support that weight on your back?if its one thing punk has doh is huge legs


1. squatting 300-400 pounds is not impressive which is what he'd be doing
2. He's lifted Kane like once and never lifted Show
3. They jump for him



ThePeoplezStunner said:


> so I guess you need roids to have a great look


No, he could just get a decently athletic body, some muscle and some definition, no steroids needed.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i agree it makes punk stand out he has a great unique look - slicked black hair and beard with his piercings and tats

can you honestly say punk looks like someone else?NOPE

but ted debiase,alex reily,Michael magillicutty,johnny curtis - all look alike and all look bland wwe video game default players lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Because Rock, Cena, Taker, Lesnar, Triple H > Punk
> 
> Here's my point. I don't care if he's had the belt forever if the belt is taking a back seat then he's not Main Eventing.
> 
> Since the Rumble it's pretty much undeniable that Punk's been small potatos.


cena was in the main event picture when sheamus,miz,ADR,and orton were the champs

may it be brock,rock,nexus feuds,etc.

so sorry it is'nt just punk

cena has always been the bigger picture over everyone it is how wwe has pushed him since 05


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

zxLegionxz said:


> He looks like shit,but its not that he doesnt have the look *its that he doesnt have ''IT''* sorry punk marks hes a great filler champ in this era but thats about it.


If Punk didn't have "IT", then Austin wouldn't have singled him out as the one he'd return to work with. If Punk didn't have "IT", then he wouldn't be cheered by the entire crowd every week. I have been watching pro-wrestling for about 25 years now, so I know when someone has "IT" and Punk has it in spades. I knew it immediately, the second I heard him speak on the mic, back in ROH. You, on the other hand, clearly have no clue.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> If Punk didn't have "IT", then Austin wouldn't have singled him out as the one he'd return to wrestle. If Punk didn't have "IT", then he wouldn't be cheered by the entire crowd every week. I have been watching pro-wrestling for about 25 years now, so I know when someone has "IT" and Punk has it in spades. I knew it the second I heard him speak on the mic, back in ROH. You, on the other hand, clearly have no clue.


Honest to christ i think we have just seen the tip of the iceberg with punk. He has IT. Hes completley fucking unique and awesome in his own memorable way. Mind you he has been pretty restrained up until MITB season last year.

Everyone thinks that was all he had, and its time to move on to Daniel Bryan like the rest of the sheep. Theres more to him than a few shoot promos, but like every other big star, they will milk him, he will coast alot, and make his fare share of mistakes.

Just wait, think of MITB as punk turning Super Sayian (lol i know im lame). Wait till he goes Super Sayian 2. Hes going to do something that will just blow that shoot promo out of the water completley. He HAS to, he HAS to go above and beyond, he HAS to accend, to become that Ruthless agression era main event calibre superstar WE ARE ALL TRULEY LOOKING FOR. Looking at the rest of the roster he does not have much to work with to do such a thing though, but there is always hope. Doing some badass bloody feud with Brock Lesnar could for sure do it.

This whole Bryan/Punk thing is just a coast feud to shut the smarks up. It will be good, but it won't elevate either one of them. Im Pumped to see him take on Brock. I can't wait until Punk proves just how Benoit once did, that being small won't hold him back.

*=About the look=*

I really like his look, he managed to pull off a badass look for a small guy.

One thing that bothers me though is how everyone defends his flab and says "thats how hes soposed to look wah wah wah"

while i get what you are all trying to say (and i really do) Simply tighting up his figure could do quite a bit for him. No one is asking him to get jacked, they just want to see some biceps and a torso that dosent jiggle. 

All we ask is that he looks like a wrestler, which he LOVES to say he is.

If he wants to go above and beyond that (which we can really only wish for) He could go for that badass batman look he was pretty much made for with a toned 230-250 body. He would be absolutley fucking perfect.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dark_Raiden said:


> 1. squatting 300-400 pounds is not impressive which is what he'd be doing
> 2. He's lifted Kane like once and never lifted Show
> 3. They jump for him


Does this look like to you that they jumped at all?














Each of those guys are over 300lbs, and in umaga's case, mid 300's. Every wrestler doesn't need to be strong enough to lift big show and mark henry you know.

Don't be foolish...


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

fireman's carry is easy to lift... I want to see Punk powerbombs or Military Press the Big Show.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Romanista said:


> fireman's carry is easy to lift... I want to see Punk powerbombs or Military Press the Big Show.


Don't be so bloody stupid.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Romanista said:


> fireman's carry is easy to lift... I want to see Punk powerbombs or Military Press the Big Show.


John Cena can't even do that fpalm


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

XFace said:


> Honest to christ i think we have just seen the tip of the iceberg with punk. He has IT. Hes completley fucking unique and awesome in his own memorable way. Mind you he has been pretty restrained up until MITB season last year.
> 
> Everyone thinks that was all he had, and its time to move on to Daniel Bryan like the rest of the sheep. Theres more to him than a few shoot promos, but like every other big star, they will milk him, he will coast alot, and make his fare share of mistakes.
> 
> ...


because it is so easy to gain 40 pounds of lean muscle, especially without steroids and while being on the road.

and the "look like a wrestler" thing is retarded. you have been accustomed to see wrestlers as roided, oily, fake tanned meatheads. Hogan, Warrior, Cena, HHH, Orton...everyone with the bodybuilder look.

doesn't Brock look healthier and more natural now, with his true skin color and without being inflated like a balloon? 
and believe it, he is in much better shape than then. better shape is not more jacked. better shape is faster, better conditioned, more durable, etc. all that means being capable of performing better. 

Punk could look like Cena with the proper weightifting, diet and roiding program. but that would make him perform worse. he would get slower, sloppier and his conditioning woudl suffer also.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

punk is never gonna be a shredded as ziggler for example but compared his physique over the years he is in much better shape


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> If Punk didn't have "IT", then Austin wouldn't have singled him out as the one he'd return to work with. If Punk didn't have "IT", then he wouldn't be cheered by the entire crowd every week. I have been watching pro-wrestling for about 25 years now, so I know when someone has "IT" and Punk has it in spades. I knew it immediately, the second I heard him speak on the mic, back in ROH. You, on the other hand, clearly have no clue.



Well actually he didnt,sorry punk mark he was asked in an interview if he would he said if the time is right and the paycheck is good he would do it,you think Austin is an idiot? Punk was hot at that time,Austin understands this Business he wasnt gonna say no,he was trying to help him get more momentum by putting him over and it worked just look at all the delusional marks calling him the next Stone Cold but he felt flat the worked shoot made him reach his peak,in a recent interview Austin was asked the same he said Punk wasnt ready.

If Austin does another match it would be with a legend not a guy that cannot draw,he saw the amount of money Rock did he wants that he is a competitor he was his spot,he knows he is not getting that with Punk not in a million years


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

zxLegionxz said:


> Well actually he didnt,sorry punk mark he was asked in an interview if he would he said if the time is right and the paycheck is good he would do it,you think Austin is an idiot? Punk was hot at that time,Austin understands this Business he wasnt gonna say no,he was trying to help him get more momentum by putting him over and it worked just look at all the delusional marks calling him the next Stone Cold but he felt flat the worked shoot made him reach his peak,in a recent interview Austin was asked the same he said Punk wasnt ready.
> 
> If Austin does another match it would be with a legend not a guy that cannot draw,he saw the amount of money Rock did he wants that he is a competitor he was his spot,he knows he is not getting that with Punk not in a million years


Punk will draw if he had a credible opponent, Punk is not the problem it's the booking, his T-shirts sells like crazy more than Rock so what money?
If Punk had the opportunity to face big names and win than he will draw just like Cena.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> Punk will draw if he had a credible opponent, Punk is not the problem it's the booking, his T-shirts sells like crazy more than Rock so what money?
> If Punk had the opportunity to face big names and win than he will draw just like Cena.



Did i miss something when did Punk became a draw? who pays 50 bucks to watch punk wrestle in a PPV other than 6-7 deluded marks that cream their pants everytime he opens his mouth(omgzzz pipe bumbzzzz) he just had a feud with jericho that no one was paying attention to,he is not a draw he could become one but i dont see it his character is just boring most of the time and like i said he doesnt have IT 

If Austin does a match,he isnt thinking about getting a decent buy rate with a glorified mid-card guy he would want to set records like Rock did they are the same competitive SOBs thats why they are so successful


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

people always try to bitch about something. Back when Eddie and Benoit were still around there were always some naggers sayings they were too small, but in fact they were extremely roided up for their size. I have been a IWC/er since 2002 so I sure know. Perhaps Punk isn´t the biggest dude in the WWE, maybe he even looks scrawny compared to HHH but you can´t deny the fact he brings something new to the table.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

zxLegionxz said:


> Did i miss something when did Punk became a draw? who pays 50 bucks to watch punk wrestle in a PPV other than 6-7 deluded marks that cream their pants everytime he opens his mouth(omgzzz pipe bumbzzzz) he just had a feud with jericho that no one was paying attention to,he is not a draw he could become one but i dont see it his character is just boring most of the time and like i said he doesnt have IT
> 
> If Austin does a match,he isnt thinking about getting a decent buy rate with a glorified mid-card guy he would want to set records like Rock did they are the same competitive SOBs thats why they are so successful


So only 7 deluded people who bought his T-shirts and now because of the 7 deulded people he became the #1 seller. Aha am I missing something 
How can you say no one cares are you death can't you hear the fans he's over as fuck and now he just needs a credible opponent to continue his success. Punk/Cena MITB buyrates is an example that Punk can be very successful with big names, I mean how come you judge him without giving him the opportunity. Rock had a lot of opportunitys, thats how you become a big star.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

zxLegionxz said:


> Well actually he didnt,sorry punk mark he was asked in an interview if he would he said if the time is right and the paycheck is good he would do it,you think Austin is an idiot? Punk was hot at that time,Austin understands this Business he wasnt gonna say no,he was trying to help him get more momentum by putting him over and it worked just look at all the delusional marks calling him the next Stone Cold but he felt flat the worked shoot made him reach his peak,in a recent interview Austin was asked the same he said Punk wasnt ready.
> 
> If Austin does another match it would be with a legend not a guy that cannot draw,he saw the amount of money Rock did he wants that he is a competitor he was his spot,he knows he is not getting that with Punk not in a million years


You're just pissed because you Rock marks know Punk/Austin would be better in every way than Rock/Cena.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Here To There said:


> You're just pissed because you Rock marks know Punk/Austin would be better in every way than Rock/Cena.


Yes, but that's only because it doesn't involve John Cena.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Steve Austin answers whether we'll see him wrestle CM Punk*

Steve Austin was interviewed by The UK Sun discussing a number of topics, including the one that seems to haunt Austin in every recent interview, whether we will see him wrestle CM Punk at Wrestlemania 29.

On Punk, Austin commented, "*Maybe Punk’s not the guy to go against. He needs to pick up his intensity.* We’ll have to see what I do, I’m happy now doing what I am. In a perfect world, where I could step back into the ring for one last match I would be willing to have that discussion with management. I do miss the business and working a live crowd, going out there and wrestling your hearts out. I’m still in contact with a few of the guys. I speak to Kevin Nash the most, Nash and I talk about once a week. I also keep in contact with Jericho, Punk and Cena, but not as often. I’m not a big phone or email guy and they are always on the road or doing their thing."

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/67...whether-well-see-him-wrestle-cm-punk.html?p=1


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

CM Punk can't draw? it's nothing to do with the shitty product in general? maybe they're sick of cena so they don't watch it anymore. Maybe they are sick of the fact RAW is basically an hour of absolute childish skits and an hour of adverts. 1 person can't be blamed for ratings. Is it because he is champion that it's all his fault. CM Punk takes up 15mins? not 2 hours. The reason for RAW's lack of ratings isn't because of 1 man but because the show at the moment and for the majority of the last 11years has been shocking. 

Face - sells merch
Heel - draws
creative - makes it interesting


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

monkeyhbk said:


> i really really really REALLY hate comparing mma and professional wrestling. seriously it fuckin pisses me off to make those comparisons but i feel it works in this discussion.
> 
> since the argument is punks look doesn't appeal to the masses because of his size, try taking this into perspective. the three top selling fighters of the ufc have been Brock lesnar, Anderson silva, and georges st. pierre.
> Brock lesnar: you could argue his size helped sell ufc ppvs but there was also a lot.of interest in people wanting to see a "fake wrestling" guy get his ass kicked
> ...


That's why the ratings are lower since he's held the belt right?



mblonde09 said:


> If Punk didn't have "IT", then Austin wouldn't have singled him out as the one he'd return to work with. If Punk didn't have "IT", then he wouldn't be cheered by the entire crowd every week. I have been watching pro-wrestling for about 25 years now, so I know when someone has "IT" and Punk has it in spades. I knew it immediately, the second I heard him speak on the mic, back in ROH. You, on the other hand, clearly have no clue.


He doesn't have "IT" at all. He has a interesting dilemma, he has mic skills, but not much charisma, he doesn't make you feel his presence or that he's a star. And none of that means having "IT" unless you think Orton and Morrison, and Kofi, etc.(all faces that have been cheered crazy, though Orton definitely has it and Morrison might) have "IT" as well. 



THANOS said:


> Does this look like to you that they jumped at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saying, "Punk is strong he GTS Show and Kane" is false as he's never lifted Show, and yes, they all jumped it was clear as day. And see my point 1, squatting 300 is nothing. It's not impressive.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

A great look? Oh for god sake.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

While I don't think he looks good, I think this thread shows how ignorant most people are when it comes to building muscle. If it was so easy to be defined, then someone like CM Punk, who has worked off his ass for years would indeed look like that. HBK was a known drug user, you can't do drugs and do booze and have a nice sixpack at over 200 lbs like he did, he was roided out of his mind so the comparision is so far off it's not even funny, he could have probably looked like Scott Steiner if he had a more healthy lifestyle who was also known as the guy with the most intense workouts and strictest diets hence why he was so big yet so cut, so don't confuse the amount of roids using with physique achieved. The Ms. Olympia (yes, female top bodybuilder) has more muscles than the natural Mr. Olympia, so as a natural you will have to getting used to get owned by roided women, let alone roided men when it comes to physiques.

And why does the musclemass even matter for CM Punk? I never heard he was a powerwrestler, guys like Mason Ryan, Big Zeke and Rob Terry need their muscles for wrestling style, Punk is obviously fine the way he is, or else he wouldn't be WWE champion.



Brock_Lock said:


> because it is so easy to gain 40 pounds of lean muscle, especially without steroids and while being on the road.
> 
> and the "look like a wrestler" thing is retarded. you have been accustomed to see wrestlers as roided, oily, fake tanned meatheads. Hogan, Warrior, Cena, HHH, Orton...everyone with the bodybuilder look.
> 
> ...


This aswell.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> So only 7 deluded people who bought his T-shirts and now because of the 7 deulded people he became the #1 seller. Aha am I missing something
> How can you say no one cares are you death can't you hear the fans he's over as fuck and now he just needs a credible opponent to continue his success. Punk/Cena MITB buyrates is an example that Punk can be very successful with big names, I mean how come you judge him without giving him the opportunity. Rock had a lot of opportunitys, thats how you become a big star.


You actually belive that selling shirts makes you a draw? i see the word''deluded'' fits punk marks very well,by that same logic ryder is a draw and R-truth is a draw,do you actually think that AUSTIN sits in his house wondering who sells more merch:no::no::no::no::no: Fuck me,punk is not a draw like i said hes not there yet and like i said before Stone Cold is not having a match with a guy who is just over with some crowds,whats next? Golberg comes back to face Bryan cause hes over and selling shirts?:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

The way a bunch of dudes are debating how a man looks is a little disturbing lol


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

DXfan99 said:


> The way a bunch of dudes are debating how a man looks is a little disturbing lol


That's the IWC for you.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

he would look even better if he changed that damn belt, its so ugly and retarded looking and its bigger than him


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

zxLegionxz said:


> You actually belive that selling shirts makes you a draw? i see the word''deluded'' fits punk marks very well,by that same logic ryder is a draw and R-truth is a draw,do you actually think that AUSTIN sits in his house wondering who sells more merch:no::no::no::no::no: Fuck me,punk is not a draw like i said hes not there yet and like i said before Stone Cold is not having a match with a guy who is just *over with some crowds*,whats next? Golberg comes back to face Bryan cause hes over and selling shirts?:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


Punk is over with all the crowds... just as much as bryan 
sure they are not draws like austin or the rock but hell no one is not even cena who is the top face is or was the draw these two were

and saying punk isnt over with everyone though his shirts are selling like hot cakes is deluded tbh


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

I AM CORN said:


> super gay


I was gonna say "Wow a whole first page on this type of thread without sexual orientation insecurities"...but then I read this.


----------



## UtterFrigginChaos (May 1, 2012)

A great look? And you wonder why people say wrestling is gay?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

UtterFrigginChaos said:


> A great look? And you wonder why people say wrestling is gay?


Yeah, a great wrestling look. 

People say that shit about other wrestlers all the time. What's so wrong about it?


----------

